# [HELP] 2013 Maxima headlights problem



## StevenChau935 (May 3, 2016)

Hello guys, I'm new to this forum please hook me up. Thanks.

I have a question related to my 2013 Maxima headlights (see images below). I just bought the car couple weeks ago, and applied a little of 3M Rubbing Compound on my headlights with circular motion but the dust or whatever things were still on my headlights surface. Has there anybody been through this problem, please help. Thanks so much.

(Sorry, I had problem with attaching pictures in this thread, the images I attached couldn't be displayed)

Here's the product I used to polish my headlights
http://postimg.org/image/5e0ixeij5/

And here's my headlights' condition (I cleaned my headlights with a wet towel but it still there so I don't believe that's dust)
http://postimg.org/image/tf4nqm3pt/
http://postimg.org/image/agye5npld/
http://postimg.org/image/ftumtb901/
http://postimg.org/image/x58h1f0i9/
http://postimg.org/image/cct19pqvl/
http://postimg.org/image/e8p0ccuhd/


----------

